# كن نفسك..تكن متميز(مهم جدا ليك)!!



## dodo jojo (27 مايو 2013)

"سلام:smi106:ونعمه




موضوعنا النهارده ازاى تكون متميز وايه نتائج تميزك..الصوره دى بتوضح اللى انا بقول عليه




خلى اللى يشوفك يتمنى يكون زيك:-أ-بالأفعال:
يعنى خلى كل الناس تشوف ازاى اد ايه انت كويس فى تصرفاتك وتعاملاتك مع الناس حلوه ازاى ومليانه ادب وزوق واخلاق واحترام ويبقي مشهودلك اننت اللى بتقوله بتعمله وبتعمله بكل امانه فتبقي متميز بافعالك واعمالك وتبقي متميز اانت يعتمج عليم فى حاجات كتير.
ب-باقوالك وكلامك:فيبقي مشهودلك اننت كلامك كله بركه وسلام وبعيد كل البعد عن الشتايم والالفاظ الخارجه والاغانى البشعه اياها وطبعا يبقي صوتك واطي وهادى..فتبقي متميز جدا عن كل اللى احنا عايشين معاهم دلوقتى..بكده تكون متميز فى حياتك ككل (افعالك واقوالك)وتتمنى كل الناس اللى تقابلك نفسها تبقي زيك علشان تبقي متميزه 

2)واللى يعرفك يدعيلك:بقي مشعور بادبك واخلاقك واحترامك فكل اللى يسمع عنك يدعيلك علشان انت تستحق الدعاء لانك متميز..فخليك دايما متميز علشان الغريب يدعيلك ويحيك من غير مايشوفك فتخيل بقي اللى يعرفك يعمل معاك ايه؟!؟!؟!؟!.

3)واللى يسمع عنك عايز يقابلك:/]وبما انك متميز فى كل حاجهوالناس بتحبك من ف\قبل ماتشوفك لدرجه ان هى بتدعيلك فا كيد كل اللى هيسمع عنك متشوق جدا يشوفك..متشوق يشوف الغريب اللى فى وسط العديين كلهم..متشوق يشوف المتميز فى وسط كل المعتادين..كن متمتميز ليكن مشهودا لك بحسنك فيتمنى ان يراك كل من يسمع عنك مدح.

4)متخليش الناس تنساك:]نيجه لكل اللى فوق ان اللى بيشوفك هيبقي زيك فيفتكى اننت سبب فى تغيير مسار حساته للاحسن وللافضل ليه ولكل الناس فيكون له فضل على الناس,واللى يعرفك يديعيلك:اللى يسمع عنك بس قبل ماشوفك بيدعيلك فتخيل لما يشوفك فهيفضل بفتكرك طول عمره لانه انت السبب فى ان هوقال دعاء لواحد ميعرفوش لدرجة انه مشافوش لكن سمع عنه بس.

5)اوعى تتطبع بحد:لو عايز تبقي متميز يبقي لازم ليك شخصيه فريده مختلفه متميزه..فتكون مختلف عن كل الناس فالطبع بيغلب التطبع؟؟غير كده ازاى هتبقي متميز وانت شبه اشخاص كتير تانيه ايه التميز فى كده,,فكن فريد الشخصيه لتكون مختلف..فتكن متميز .. كن ذو شخصيه قويه راسخه يعتمد عليها غير مهتزه ثايته فى المسيح شجاعه محترمه.

6)خلى الناس تشوف فيك المسيح:خلى كل الناس اللى تعامل معاك من غير المسيحيين تبقي فعلا نور للعالم وملح للارض..وخليك متميز فى كل حاجه عكس ولاد العالم تماما فكن دايما مملوء بسلام السيد المسيح وراحته وشبعه الروحى فى شغلك فى دراستك فى بيتك فى شارعك فى كل حته كن صوره كويسه للمسيح على الارض كن سبب بركه ومدح فى المسيح مش سبب لعنه وسب على المسيح..(فينظروا اعمالكم الحسنه فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السماوات).

فارجووووووووووك كن مختلف تكن مشهود لك بالحسنتكن متميز..تكن ابن المسيح..فكن ابن الملك.​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

يااااااااااااااااااااه موضوع جميل
احلى تقيييييييم لاحلى الدودو المطيع


----------



## dodo jojo (27 مايو 2013)

*ههههههههه..اوكى..مشكوره يا تاسونى على احلى تقييم من احلى يا تاسونى*​


----------

